#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Attractions >  >  Do you think locals underestimate the beauty about their own area?

## Helena

Whenever I try to get some information about the *hidden paradise* the common reply I get from most of them living in that area is "*I haven't even heared about that place!* " .
Is it because they don't care about their own village or don't try to promote the beauty of their own area?.I literally have no idea about the reason behind this.Do you know the reason behind this?

----------


## Medusa

Yes most of the time i also faced these situation. Just think about ourselves how many of you fully know about your places? There's a lack of information about their own places. Because people always love to visit only famous places then only that tour will become more popular. It's very shame without knowing your own place there's no point to visit other countries or cities.

----------


## Helena

> There's a lack of information about their own places. It's very shame without knowing your own place there's no point to visit other countries or cities.


Well said Medusa.We should find time to go on a picnic with friends to those hidden paradises in our locality and should make others aware by posting about them in social media.I think this could help to make those places famous.

----------

